# What's Acceptable? Basic rules for goats?



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

So I'd like to know the basic rules for goats. What needs to be taught for respect and well behaved goats. Horses for example, have the rule for the human's personal space which kind of allows you to be able to control almost everything with that simple rule.

I'm brand new to goats and need to learn what to teach them. Right now I've noticed that when I go visit them, they gentley paw my leg asking for attention (I presume) but my wether who is extremely friendly and social likes to be scratched between his horns.. but both of them will sometimes gentley press their foreheads to my leg when I'm not paying attention.. It goes hand in hand lots of the time with the pawing. 

Do I need to stop these behaviors? If so, what's the best way? How do I teach them what's ok and what isn't? They're always so wonderful, easy to work with and a joy to be around.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The raised leg pawing thing always seemed a rather harmless behavior to me but in damp weather it would sure mess up my jeans. So I discouraged it with "no feet" grabing hold of the extended leg and setting the foot on the ground with happy talk of the good behavior. They make a pawing motion now at a bit of a distance but don't touch me with muddy feet. 
The human space rule is variable for me. A calm goat is allowed to be as close as he wants but no rowdy behavior in close proximity.They all know the camand "back". Squirt guns are good to teach this. I am also a novice and my poor boys had to teach me goat talk. If you listen with a firm but loving ear you'll learn alot from your goats. 
Have fun, IdahoNancy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

For a harmonious life on our farm the goats need to learn five basic commands.
"Come"
"No"
"Back"
"Down"
"Load up"

These five commands can be used for almost any situation you might encounter at home or on the trail. If you don't mind the goats standing on the gates and fences you can ignore the down command.

"Come" (or a whistle) is used when I am feeding them so they learn that if they come to me when they hear it they get something good. "No" is given anytime they are doing something I don't like. In the beginning it is backed up with a squirt gun. "Back" makes them back away from the gates or away from me if I am in the pen trying to work on something. Again squirt them until they back up and give you space. "Down" is just that. No goats are allowed to stand on a gate or fence on our place and by teaching this simple command when they are kids we are able to keep ALL the goats off the fences. Loadup is for having them jump into the truck. It can also be used to get them on the milk stand for treatment or other places you want them to jump up on something.

Here is a link to a previous post where I put up some photo's. viewtopic.php?t=110&p=698#p698


----------

